# OK shifter and linkage...What am I doing wrong?



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So I got the hurst linkage from TPP and appear to have it bolted to the tranny correctly, but I cannot for the life of me get it to shift into any gear. What am I doing wrong or what do I need to do to fix this? Do I need to do one by one and adjust every gear? As far as shifting it into 1st adjusting the linkage to first and checking second, then 3rd, 4th and rev?

X


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You might have hooked the linkage up correctly, BUT with one of the shift levers in the wrong position. Loosen the linkage rods, put the shifter in neutral, install the "alignment rod" into the shifter. Then place all the shifter (3) levers on the tranny in neutral, and tighten. SOMETIMES, the trans gets hung in 2 gears at once ...and nothing will move. Hard to explain with out being there........:cheers Eric

P.S. Make sure the shift alignment rod is not presently in the shifter .....as this will stop the shifter from moving.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So I was finally able to get the shifter to move. I got all the drive gears working but I still can't get reverse in gear. I thought maybe my shifter was bad but even using my short shift it won't go in reverse.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Finally got the linkage and gears to all work. I couldn't get the OEM adapter plate I bought 2 weeks ago to work with it thou and had to use the Hurst plate that came with the linkage kit. Hopefully Ames will let me return it. Now on to the console


----------

